# Elevated prolactin, anyone else?



## bullymom

DH and I have been ttc off and on for almost 3 years, and never get a BFP. Finally I went to see a RE two weeks ago and did several tests. 

Here are our problems so far (hopefully that's all) :

1. Low Morph
2. a growth in my uterus
3. Damaged left ovary
4. elevated prolactin

I've been referred to an MRI for the brain because of the elevated prolactin. 

Is anybody in similar situation? Anybody with elevated prolactin and got pregnant? And how do you handle the elevated prolactin? I'm worried and scared.

Anyone wants to share their experience? Thanks!!


----------



## hasti2011

oh honey, that is my question too. i have a fibroid and got a massage of high proluction today, also i have non active pco!!!!!!! but i ttc since august (cycle4) i think high proluctin is not important it can be fixed by med. and for the fibroid they said it is not important. wish you a beautiful BFP!


----------



## bullymom

Thanks! :)

Do you have the fibroid and high prolactin also? 

Wish you a beautiful BFP also !! :)


----------



## CareBear

I have high prolactin, I had an MRI scan but everything looked normal however I am still being treated as if I have a tumour on my pituary (sp) gland as there could be a micro one there causing the elevated prolactin levels. I am taking cabergoline to bring the prolactin levels down and so far I have had one cycle which was shorted and appeared as if I was having a proper cycle - I wasn't before and I wasn't ovulating which could have been caused by the high prolactin levels. I'm now on my second cycle and waiting to see what happens. I'm on the meds for initially 3 months and then I go back to see the consultant and have my levels reviewed.


----------



## bullymom

Hi CareBear,

How long is your cycle before the meds if you don't mind me asking? Mine is from 24-29, and both OPK and BBT shows I Oed every month. But RE said I probably didn't O properly because of the high prolactin. I guess that make sense because my BBT seems rise slowly after O instead of a huge elevation. 

Your dog looks so cute :) Hope the meds will help your prolactin :)


----------



## CareBear

Hi, my cycles were very irregular and ranged from 30 days to 50 odd, the consultant said I wasn't having cycles I was just experiencing withdrawal bleeds - basically my body getting rid of the lining when it got to thick. I think I ovulate occassionally (rarely) but high prolactin levels affect progestrone levels which are needed to ensure a viable pregnancy so pretty much for 4 years I've not had a chance! So for you you could be oing but progestrone levels being affected would affect the chances of a fertilised egg implanting.

Thank you for the well wishes and liking my baby!


----------



## Amber3

Hi there
I had a prolactin test some months ago which came back high. My gyn immediately prescribed some pills for that and told me to have a brain scan. However, I went home and read on the interenet and it said that one test is really not enough to determine high prolactin since those numbers can go up and down. So I actually had two more tests in the months that followed and both times the Prolactin level was normal. 
I wish you all the best. I hope for you that you will soon have your baby
Amber


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
looking for this thread from long term.i have had prolectinoma of 8mm dignosed in 2006.taking bromocriptine 10mg a day .but prolectine level never down below 60.i conceived many time although elevated prolectine and miscarried every time.my endo dr.thinks prolectine cause only infertility not miscarrige.my all other blood tests and laproscopy,hytroscopy revealed no problem.i am very frustrate and confused how to controle prolectine ??i tried both medicine brom and cebrgoline but no use.please give some advice.


----------



## bullymom

mohini12 said:


> hi ladies
> looking for this thread from long term.i have had prolectinoma of 8mm dignosed in 2006.taking bromocriptine 10mg a day .but prolectine level never down below 60.i conceived many time although elevated prolectine and miscarried every time.my endo dr.thinks prolectine cause only infertility not miscarrige.my all other blood tests and laproscopy,hytroscopy revealed no problem.i am very frustrate and confused how to controle prolectine ??i tried both medicine brom and cebrgoline but no use.please give some advice.

Hello Mohini,

How are you? 

Is prolectinoma the tumor in the brain? I just had my brain scanned, and am waiting for the result right now. So I'm sorry I don't have any advice to give you at this moment, since I'm still new. 

Anyone else would like to share their experience or give some helpful advice? 

Thanks :D


----------



## mohini12

hi bully
i am ok.thanks for reply.prolectinoma it a noncancerus tumer in pituitary gland secrate more prolectine hormone.prolectine cause infertility.i have had recurrent losses but its cantrovertial due to it.my prolectine level never controled by medicine brom or cebrgoline taking from last 5years.my endo advice me to increase the dose of med but no use.i am very confuse whats next?tumer is very small in size less than1cm so surregery is not required told by dr.i had conceived every time after a long wait on letrozole but miscarried every time.


----------



## bullymom

Hi mohini,

So sorry to hear that you lose it every time, if your endo doesn't think high prolactin cause the m/c, did he/she tell you what cause the m/c? I hope he/she will find a way to make your bean stick. :D


----------



## mohini12

hi again
my prolectine never fell down even on med from 5years.my all other genetic test ,blood test,lap hystroscopy revealed no problem.my ob/gyne think that i conceived on high value of prolectine so it might interfare in pregnacy. so i am confused who is right?.prolectine tested 5days before is 62 even taking increased dose from last 3months but no use.ttc from last 7months on letrozol but no success.


----------



## bullymom

:hugs:


----------



## StephieB

I was told last week that I have elevated prolactin levels by our FS, and I have just written a post about it (apologise for not reading further down the page!) 

So far everything else with me and my husband seems perfectly fine, the only slight blip we have had is raised prolactin levels on my day 21 bloods. TV Scans have come back clear, SA looks great, I get +OPKs every month so this is the only thing that could be causing an issue. 

The doctor explain that it could be caused by a prolactinoma or stress, but like yourself, upon researching high prolactin levels, it doesn't seem to add up. My periods are regular (30-32 days) I don't have mid cycle bleeding, my TV scan showed no signs of PCOS and I am ovulating :shrug: I am due to have a third blood tests this week to see if it is just a one off, but not sure what to think! 

Best of luck, will keep stalking (in a non-weird way!) to see if you get any answers! 

:flower:


----------



## mohini12

hi stephieB
whats your prolectine level now?and are you ttc?


----------



## sopava

hi Guys,

I have been ttc a third child for the last two years, after many tests etc the only problem seems to be the high prolactin level, last test show it over 1300, gp sent me for MRI which showed a prolactinoma, i havent had a period in nearly a year, am now on Bromocripton for the last week to see if that sorts out the problem. Heres hoping!!


----------



## bullymom

Hello Stephie,

Have your RE referred you to a MRI for prolactinoma yet? I just did mine last Thursday and will find out after Christmas when I go back to see my RE. I'm prepared for the worst, but still, a little hope for no prolactinoma found in my brain. Fingers crossed.

Good luck to you, too. Yeah, stick around and maybe we will find some help information that will help us :D


Hello Sopava,

Yeah, here is to hope!! Hope the meds will help to lower your prolactin level and you get your BFP soon!! :D


----------



## mohini12

hi bullymom
Dont worry.its not necessary that elevated prolectine is because of prolectinoma only.hope MRI will show ok report.fc for you.
G.L


----------



## StephieB

mohini12 - I'm not sure of my exact levels, the doctor just explained that it was higher than they would have hoped, but I'm going for a third blood test this week to see if all three come out high, and it wasn't just a stress reaction. Yep, me and my husband have been trying to conceive for 22 months now, so far this is the only thing thats could be a possible barrier, everything else fine! 

Bullymom - Not just yet, an MRI will be ordered if my next blood test comes back with another high results. It's quite nerve racking, but in a strange way, I'm secretly wishing that this is the problem, this is the reason why we haven't had a baby in almost 2 years of trying, then it just needs to be fixed, rather than being told there is absolutely no reason why we can't conceive, and still not getting a BFP :dohh: See what LTTTC does to my thinking patterns!

Best of luck with your MRI results, fingers tightly crossed that it's good news at your end :flower:


----------



## bullymom

Good morning ladies~

mohini12- Thanks for the blessing :D 

StephieB - I understand your thinking patten, I would like to find things that cause us the trouble to conceive and fix it, too. 

The holidays are coming, I've decided not to worry about anything until after, just enjoy the moment for a little wile. 

Wish you guys a wonderful holiday! :xmas9:


----------



## mohini12

thanks bully
and wish you too.


----------



## LaurenTCanada

I hate cabergoline. It gives me wicked headaches.


----------



## mohini12

hi Lauren
i agree with you cabrgoline cause headaches and nausea.but if you take it in night at sleeping time it will better. but i feel bromocritine give me more headaches instead of cabergoline.but my endo suggest brom is better for ttc.


----------



## bullymom

Hello everyone, do you have a nice Christmas? Sure hope so :D

I got the result of MRI, which is good news, no tumor :happydance: 

I asked the RE my prolactin level, she said the first test without fasting is 60, and the second test after fasting is 31.6, and the normal range is under 30. So I'm still higher than boarder line. She will check it again after my surgery in Feb, (my RE is doing a surgery on me to remove a growth in the uterus and check the possible endos in my left tube) If the prolactin is still high after the surgery, she will have to put me on meds. She also said diet, exercise, breasts exam, and stress could affect the prolactin level. 

I've been googling about diet and prolactin, found out b6 and zinc could help lower prolactin level. Also low carb, low fat, low sugar, lots of fruit and veggies. So that is my goal before the surgery right now, try to eat healthy, maybe exercise a little bit each day, and try to relax. And also, I'm taking B50 complex, and zinc 50mg everyday. Hopefully that will help. 

Hope this information helps. And happy new year!!! :flower:


----------



## StephieB

bullymom said:


> Hello everyone, do you have a nice Christmas? Sure hope so :D
> 
> I got the result of MRI, which is good news, no tumor :happydance:
> 
> I asked the RE my prolactin level, she said the first test without fasting is 60, and the second test after fasting is 31.6, and the normal range is under 30. So I'm still higher than boarder line. She will check it again after my surgery in Feb, (my RE is doing a surgery on me to remove a growth in the uterus and check the possible endos in my left tube) If the prolactin is still high after the surgery, she will have to put me on meds. She also said diet, exercise, breasts exam, and stress could affect the prolactin level.
> 
> I've been googling about diet and prolactin, found out b6 and zinc could help lower prolactin level. Also low carb, low fat, low sugar, lots of fruit and veggies. So that is my goal before the surgery right now, try to eat healthy, maybe exercise a little bit each day, and try to relax. And also, I'm taking B50 complex, and zinc 50mg everyday. Hopefully that will help.
> 
> Hope this information helps. And happy new year!!! :flower:

Fantastic news with your MRI!! 

Thanks so much for the advice, I don't get to see my FS again until March 29th, so I am thinking of ways in which I can lower my prolactin levels myself without medication! Interestingly enough, I was doing research yesterday that said that when you are having a blood test for prolactin, you are supposed to sit quietly for 30 minutes before the test, to try and be as relaxed as possible as stress affects it so much. Thats almost impossible for me as I am deathly terrified of needles, so that coupled with my stress at work could have caused increased levels that day! 

I am increasing my daily exercise and have just ordered some zinc and vitamin B off of amazon for my new years, anti stress campaign! 

:flower:


----------



## bullymom

Hi Stephie,

Yeah, it is impossible for me to relax before the blood test either, I am also super terrified of needles too.

It seems like we have the same goal of lower the prolactin level naturally, let's keep each other posted, hope we both have good result in a few months. :)


----------



## StephieB

Definitely want to try the natural way for as long as possible before any medication is needed. 

Hopefully all of our lotions and potions will have a positive outcome, I will keep you posted (and do a bit of stalking :winkwink:) to see how you're getting on! 

Steph :flower:


----------



## bullymom

Stalk away, you are welcome to stalk my journal also. Do you have one? 

Good luck to both of us!! We need to relax and be happy everyday :D


----------



## mohini12

hi bullymom
good to hear about your mri report.its really great information for me to reduce prolectine level.
thanks and happy new year to you too.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hey ladies just thought I'd come and give my input. I'm 23 OH is 38 we've been TTC for about 14 months with no success. After the year mark I went to my OBGYN, they did routine blood tests to see if anything was off and I had elevated prolactin. The first time I had it done the doctor didn't tell me to fast and it was in the 50's and then I went back a couple days later with fasting and it was in the 30's. Still to high! I think the range is about 5-25 or something like that! 

Well after the results came back my OBGYN referred me to a FS and I've been seeing him since September. He is GREAT! He sent me right away for an MRI of my brain and found that I did have a adenoma on my pituitary gland causing my high levels. He put me on cabergoline and I've been on it for 7 weeks ... this Friday will be 8 weeks. I'm only on .25mg every friday since my levels are so low and I have to say ... I didn't have any side effects ... I do have them if I don't eat when I take the meds but if you eat with them and take them at night it's really not bad at all!!! I was a wreck when I found out I had to take them because I'm against medicine really ... but I really want a baby so I'm doing what I need to do.

Also, about ovulation ... if you look at my charts I was also ovulating every period ... or that's what my BBT and OPK's told me and I don't have leakage through my nipples and I always get a period every month and they're pretty much spot on every month. Sometimes I am late about 10 days but that's maybe twice a year. I thought the same thing a lot of you are thinking ... like if I'm ovulating and getting a period then there's nothing wrong but my FS explained to me that if your prolactin is too high it can cause a weak ovulation ... like you don't get a big enough surge to push the egg out and you can also release an egg that isn't mature enough or is too mature .... it's very complicated! 

He also told me that prolacin suppresses progesterone and you need a good progesterone level to keep a pregnancy and to even obtain one! 

I'm supposed to be hearing back from my doctor today about my prolactin level since I got blood drawn on the 3rd to check how it's doing since being on the medication. I've already experienced a difference in my cycles ... i used to have about 3 -4 day periods but the last cycle I had it for 6 days ... I don't know if it's good or bad but I'm seeing changes in myself so I'm pretty sure it's working! 

Well here's to having good prolactin levels and getting our BFP's! 

Sorry it's so long there is just a lot of information about all of this stuff! 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## bullymom

Hello ashknowsbest,

Thanks for your input. My RE said the same thing, higher prolactin could make you O not property. You explained it really well. :D

I looked at your charts, they are kind of similar to mine, mine showed O, but I don't have a huge temp surge after O like a lot other charts I've seen. 

Good luck to you too :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well here's an update....

after being on cabergoline for 7 weeks I got a call from my RE and he said my level is 1.6! It used to be at 50 without fasting and 30 with fasting! So that's GREAT and he said if I'm not preggo either this month or next month to come in for a consultation to discuss what we can do next!


----------



## bullymom

:happydance: That is a great news!

Hope you get your BFP soon! 

:dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Me too!! Thanks!! I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## mohini12

ashknowsbest said:


> Me too!! Thanks!! I'll keep you guys posted.

hi ashknowbest
thanks .you really give me a hope that prolectine may be down by medicine.i had prolectinoma of 6mm dignosed in 2006.since that i taking bromocriptine 10mg daily.but 0prolectine remain 60 or more.now my endo switch off bromocriptine and start cabergoline .5mg.i hope it will give some change.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I think you will see change :) just eat with the medicine and take it at night to limit side effects. I normally take mine with dinner and then go to sleep an hour and a half or so after and I'm fine :) good luck!


----------



## LaurenTCanada

Does anyone know if it is safe to conceive while on cabergoline? My FS told me to still be actively trying while I am taking the meds, but I have read online that there has been no studies on the effect of cabergoline for a baby just conceived.

What have your doctors said to you?


----------



## ashknowsbest

My doctor told me to keep taking the dostinex (cabergoline) until i conceive and as soon as I find out to stop taking it.

You don't need low prolactin while pregnant ... your prolactin actually naturally goes up when you're pregnant to get your body reading for breastfeeding. So, no there hasn't been much study but my doctor is very confident that it's fine once I get pregnant to stop taking it. It won't have effect on the baby since i'm not taking it while the fetus is growing!


----------



## mohini12

my endo also advice to stop cabergolin as soon as i conceive.before it all i. my pregnacy i took bromocriptine and miscarried all time.so my new endo advice to stop it although not sure bromicriptine of high prolectine is reson of my losses even my endo also not sure.lets see what happen next.


----------



## ememcly

I'm on the meds for initially 3 months and then I go back to see the consultant and have my levels reviewed.


----------



## hasti2011

here is my update: my prolactin level was 1000.8 iu (normal range less than 550 iu) without fasting on nov. but after 2 months and taking b50 for almost 5 weeks and fasting it became 12ng/ml (i don't know the normal range but should be around 25ng/ml).:happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

So you just took vitamins to help your levels? Did you have an MRI to see if your had the tumor on your pituitary gland?


----------



## hasti2011

ashknowsbest said:


> So you just took vitamins to help your levels? Did you have an MRI to see if your had the tumor on your pituitary gland?

 yeah,and actually i had very stressful sampling first time maybe that was the reason but in the last 15 years ago i had sometimes high and sometimes normal level. 
i will have mri tomorrow too and will post here as soon as i take the result. and we are going to check rest of infertility tests, so up to now we haven't try well and we haven't checked all factors.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well good luck! I wish you all the best and can't wait to hear about your MRI results!


----------



## hasti2011

ok, MRI canceled :haha: because i was on cd16 and we are actively ttc and if i be pregnant they won't do it in the first trimester!


----------



## ashknowsbest

So, when will you know if you're preggo or not that way you can either jump up and down with joy for a baby or get the MRI?


----------



## hasti2011

ashknowsbest said:


> So, when will you know if you're preggo or not that way you can either jump up and down with joy for a baby or get the MRI?

well it should be hopefully a :bfp: on Valentine day :winkwink:
how are things with you? hopefully you get a beautiful :bfp: this month.


----------



## lpalmer

Not sure if anyone knows this but... An elevated prolactin level can come from not being on a gluten free diet if your are gluten intolerant. 

Many people do to know that they are gluten intolerant & an easy fix is gluten free diet. I was tested 2 weeks ago and had a prolactin level of 39. Two years ago I was told that I had gluten intolerant & basically just ignored it because I didn't want to give up certain foods. Then I saw Dr.Oz talk about celiac & gluten intolerance and one of the top five symptoms was infertility! Well I did some research & it is everywhere. Plus it talked about it is one of things that falls under unexplained fertility which is me.

Just thought I would share something that a lot of people are not knowledgable & it is an easy thing to try.


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
i started cablogine1mg in week because prolectine couldnt cotrol with broocriptine taking from many months.prolectine remain 60 or above always.but am feeling breast pain continues and right side below my breast . anyone have any idea is pain because of cabrogine or high prolectine?please reply


----------



## hasti2011

i got my MRI result yesterday, no macroadinoma but might be small adenoma. anyway, there is nothing to be worry about! :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I was diagnosed with a microadenoma and it's really no big deal =D


----------



## hasti2011

ashknowsbest said:


> Yeah I was diagnosed with a microadenoma and it's really no big deal =D

i think you had IUI. i hope you get your BFP this cycle.:happydance: 
we've got our fertility clinic referral and waiting for their call.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I got IUI this cycle finally! It took long enough! I really hope I get my bfp this cycle, that would be awesome! 

Good luck !


----------



## mohini12

ashknowsbest said:


> Yeah I got IUI this cycle finally! It took long enough! I really hope I get my bfp this cycle, that would be awesome!
> 
> Good luck !

hi ash
i have also prolectinoma of 8mm.my prolectine level is akways more then 60.i had 6 miscarriges.dr. said high value of prolectine at the time of implantation may cause miscarrige.now i am ttc from last july but no success.so i also decide for iui next cycle.i want to know whats your tumor size and what is your prolectine level now?


----------



## ashknowsbest

My adenoma is 4mm and the highest my prolactin was was 50 and last time they checked after I had been on dostinex for 7 weeks it was 1.9


----------



## sopava

I was diagnosed with a 6mm prolactinoma in december, prolactin was 1800 obviously in a different measurement than yours, normal was 300 so I was put on parlodal 2.5 mg after three months, levels had dropped to 800, which was progress but not enough, so meds doubled . Have had first period in over a year so feel like I'm making some progress!


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
my prolectine level down to 35.10 from60.i switched off bromoctiptin (10mg daily) last 2months.now i am on cabergoline1.5mg a week.its really works.i am ttc.


----------



## bullymom

:happydance: for nohini's prolactin level drop!! yay!! :D 

And hope all the ladies here got their bfp really really really soon.

:dust:


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
my appointment with my dr.on friday.and my prolectine level came down to 28 from 60.i am on cabergoline 1mg in a week.before it i was taking bromocriptine but no use.so my dr. switch off brom and started cabergoline.


----------



## bullymom

That's awesome news!! :D Contrates!!! :D


----------



## lw0619

hi ladies (hi again mohini :) )... i just wanted to introduce myself. i have elevated prolactin levels as well, but i have never had a period on my own. I have mri's about once a year to monitor tumor on pituitary gland for prolactinoma. Anyhow, I have been on meds for 5 years now. I take 2 and a half pills of cabergoline twice a week which is a very high dose. To top it off, even on that dose, my levels are still high (i range from 90-120s every time im tested) :( im so completely frustrated. Ive been ttc since last september and my FS finally said I should just look into adoption. I just dont understand...this is supposed to be one of the easier things to manage as far as infertility goes and i feel like im just beating my head up against a wall. Anyhow, just wanted to share since this is really the first time ive seen a thread only about prolactin. I go back to see FS in August. I think Ill try to sit quietly for 30 minutes as suggested from an earlier post. Good luck ladies


----------



## mohini12

hi lw0619
happy to see you again here.i tried to contact you by personal massage many times but you didn't reply.i am sorry that you prolectine level is still very high.you told me last time that your fs suggested 
you for surgery of prolectinoma.why they dropped the idea?please dont feel yourself alone.i can understand your frustration.but prolectine can cure only by drugs so wait and look at me i conceived 
6times in last 7years but everytime i lost my baby in first trimester.i am ttc from my last loss in july 2011 but no success.but still have a faith that will be mum of my own baby oneday.please relax and wait for next appointment with FS and tell them again that you want your own baby.can he help you.


----------



## lw0619

hi mohini. sorry i never responded. i had to take a break from the website for a while bc i was just getting too depressed. i havent given up hope that i will have my own child one day, but i am still considering other options. i just want to be a parent and wish i could understand all of this. we decided not to do the surgery, as there is a chance that could cause more problems. plus my husband doesnt want me to have the surgery if the only reason is that there is a chance i could get pregnant (and i agree). thanks for your encouraging words. i hope you are able to conceive soon :)


----------



## mohini12

Hi everyone
My prolectine level raised again from28 to38 this month.very worried and stessful about ttc journey.


----------



## Ashk

Hi. I'm new here n posting for the first time on any forum. Hope to get some support.
I started cabergoline 2 weeks ago, 0.5mg weekly. I started medicine in my luteal phase (16th day of cycle ) . I got my period 4 days late with severe back ache n abdominal cramps.
A little back ground, my prolactin level was 25, wasn't able to concieve with this range in last 8 months so endo thought to prescribe cabergoline. My all other tests were normal except this. Before starting this medicine, I use to get period every month but I wasn't getting pregnant. I'm confused at y my period got delayed, started with throbbing pain and how long will this medicine take to bring effect. My all other fertility tests were normal, only prolactin was elevated.


----------

